# Jordan River Fishing???



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a stretch of Jordan river close to where I live in Lehi...just wondering any tips for all you Jordan River pros...is chucking out an earth worm the best way to go for catfish, wipers, etc? Any pointers would be appreciated!

Thanks,

copple2


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

My brother-in-laws fishes the Jordan River a lot. He mainly uses carp meat, or shrimp. He likes to fish down by the pump house, and the old bridge in Lehi. He has caught some really big cats up to 14 lbs.


----------

